# Presbyterian Elder Murdered



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 6, 2006)

I have removed the other thread. (to an administrative forum)

http://www.compassdirect.org/en/dis...&length=long&idelement=4673&backpage=archives

or try
http://www.worthynews.com/christian/iraq-kidnappers-murder-church-elder-in-mosul/ 

I don't want a politcal fight over this incident. We all have our varying myopias.

Just sit back and cry and pray for your Christian brothers and sisters in pain today.

Pray for conversion in the world. Jesus is still the King on the throne.

Every day, make his kingdom a little more your concern, and all the other kingdoms a little less.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 6, 2006)

Amen, Bruce. We can all agree upon that.

Come quickly, Lord Jesus...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 6, 2006)

Amen to that brethren. Sometimes my convictions get control of my emotions.

With that said, here's another story of interest:

Christian Soldier jailed:

http://www.theamericanview.com/index.php?id=748

He attended a Presbyterian church, studied the Bible and spent four consecutive summers on mission trips to Mexico. He joined Youth With a Mission, an evangelical group that sent him to Thailand, where he was on Sept. 11, 2001.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2006)

Amen brother. I wanted to give my hearty prayers in that last thread - but it got way too political. I am glad for your decision. No matter how one feels about this war...these believers are in dire straits and need our prayers.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 6, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> Amen brother. I wanted to give my hearty prayers in that last thread - but it got way too political. I am glad for your decision. No matter how one feels about this war...these believers are in dire straits and need our prayers.



   

Indeed they do Trevor.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey brother Farley...

Lets not get side tracked into this Sgt Clousing issue. Whether he is a "couragous AWOL" or a "desertor" would be highly debated here.


I would love to here how to help out the Christians in Iraq though. Is Voice of the Martyrs in there? Any other aid agencies or means of help besides prayers?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 6, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> Hey brother Farley...
> 
> Lets not get side tracked into this Sgt Clousing issue. Whether he is a "couragous AWOL" or a "desertor" would be highly debated here.
> 
> ...




Your're right brother. I do not know about VOM being there. From what I've been reading it's like a free fire zone around all places of any size. We've got over 2900 dead G.I.'s now.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 6, 2006)

What happens to these mysterious administrative forums?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 6, 2006)

trevorjohnson said:


> I would love to here how to help out the Christians in Iraq though. Is Voice of the Martyrs in there? Any other aid agencies or means of help besides prayers?



This article is a bit dated...

http://merf.woh.gospelcom.net/merf/articles/iraqChurches.html

MERF is a significant organization


----------



## Richard King (Dec 7, 2006)

turmeric said:


> What happens to these mysterious administrative forums?





Yeah, thats what I was wondering. Spooky huh?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2006)

Think of it this way: due to thread-Limbo, your post count stays up where it was. If I destroy the thread, then you lose. You may never achieve "Puritanboard Doctor".


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 7, 2006)

Trevor, Barnabus Fund is also in Iraq.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 7, 2006)

Partners International has some neat ministries going on in Iraq, especially with Christian schools in the Northern part of the country. They also minister in other difficult places such as Iran, Sudan, and North Korea.

https://www.partnersintl.org

You can help financially through Partner's ministry called Harvest of Hope:

http://harvestofhope.org

Their ministry is very neat, and the needs that they address are pressing.


----------

